# Chicago GTG - February 11, 12 2006



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work?*

Dear Chris,
I want some of the retrofits Michael has so meticulously posted. However, I don't think I should be doing them.
I know you love the Phaeton and are a regular contributor to the forum. I know you are aware of the retrofits on this forum and I don't have to explain what I want. I'm not too far from you.
1) Would you be willing to do some of these retrofits for me?
2) Are there any retrofits on this forum that would void the warrantee?
3) Would you be willing to obtain ROW parts (e.g. paddle shifters)?
4) Would it be OK to publish a list of retrofits you (will) have done on this forum?
I actually have two Phaetons I need work on. I'm very particular about who works on these cars. I realize you have Phaeton tech(s) but you could make sure it's done correctly.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (iluvmcr)*

Robert:
99% of the fun of retrofits are doing them yourself, and doing the work so nice and carefully that the car conforms *exactly *to VW original specifications in every way once the retrofit has been completed.
Sounds to me like we need to organize an Indiana get-together sometime this month.
Michael


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael!
The problem is I don't want to break parts. Example, I was going to try the most simple mod I could think of, just to play: pull fuse 70 to disable the servotronic. The access door didn't want to open. I don't want a broken access door or a door that rattles just so I can experiment with the steering effort. So I stopped messing with it. You told me about the short wire on the airbag assembly and other potential pitfalls when changing steering wheels. I'm just not sure I should be the one to do these mods.
But if forum members want to participate, then at least I can tell my wife it was Michael's fault!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (iluvmcr)*

Pick a date for the GTG. If you have a friendly VW dealer, it would probably be a good idea to arrange use of their indoor service area on a Saturday - I have never tried to install mods outdoors during January in Indiana before...
Michael


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (PanEuropean)*

Spectacular!
Let me call my VW dealer first. He may want to ask the other 12-15 Phaeton owners in the area if they want to attend.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
If you do an Indiana GTG, will you try and sell the Dreseden trip for me too? And feel free to visit on your way home, the chocolate cake is one me...unless you want Key Lime Pie...
Thanks!
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (iluvmcr)*

Robert, 
Imagine my surprise when I log on & see my name in "lights"!








Let me address each question:
1) Yes
2) None of the retrofits Michael has documented should cause you any concern vis-a-vis warranty.*
3) I'll do my best to get parts. I have a number of resources.
4) I don't see a problem with that.
I was waiting to finalize dates for the Dresden trip before I went about doing a Chicago G-T-G. We should have that settled by end of this week. Then Michael and I can coordinate schedules and get a Chicago G-T-G going!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_Spectacular!
Let me call my VW dealer first. He may want to ask the other 12-15 Phaeton owners in the area if they want to attend.

That sounds great - I think we need to organize a January get-together. It's been a while since the last GTG at David's. Fort Wayne would be a great location, it looks like it would be convenient for folks from Detroit, Chicago, and Ohio.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (PanEuropean)*

I'll even try to make that!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (dcowan699)*

Sign me up, I'll be there. Indiana is a quick trip. Just set the dates.
Regards,
Brent
PS: We need trim tools. Or I forgot, we get those from the hotel in Dresden.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (W126C)*

Indy in June when I take my son to camp in Zionsville would work for me.


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm in for an IN GTG


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_Indy in June...

Indy in June sounds great, but right now, we're planning Fort Wayne in January (or, maybe, the first week of February at the latest...)
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Hey Chris Bellios, how about some retrofit work? (PanEuropean)*

I guess the timing would be for everyone to meet at a hotel around 3:00 P.M. on a Friday afternoon, hang around and chat and maybe do a mod or two for the evening and get a bite to eat, then on Saturday do the bulk of the mod stuff, and then Saturday night do more chatting and snack time somewhere , then on Sunday morning get up and go home???? I don't want to talk about Monday








Sound good?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I may join you all in Indy come June...and bring my tech friend with me...he has a VAG-COM ready to go...
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 2:05 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

january, june, i'll still do my best to get there. just pick a date and the legions will come. should we move this to its own thread?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mkerr)*

I changed the title of the thread a bit to include the discussion of a Fort Wayne, Indiana GTG. 
I don't think I would want to wait until June, though. We already have the Dresden GTG planned in May. I would like to see us organize one or two GTG's in the eastern half (or middle) of the continent between now and then, perhaps in late January or early February.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I'd be in for a fort wayne get together. 
What mods is everyone talking about?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
If you do a Midwest Winter GTG, be sure to book at least two bays in a shop or garage somewhere. The weather is always iffy at best...I do recall snow last April 23-24.
And I've got a commitment from Dave to modify...what is the status of breaking the code on the 2005-2006 Phaetons to lower them to European ride height?
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Did this GTG idea fade away??? My dad and I were drooling over the road trip


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I am interested too...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I wonder if it would be more practical to hold the midwinter (meaning, within the next month) GTG in Chicago, rather than in Fort Wayne? I was looking at the Phaeton Forum Member Location Map, and it seems we have quite a few members from the Chicago area. Chicago is within a reasonable drive of Fort Wayne, and not all that far from Ohio. Plus, we might have a contact at a VW dealership in the Chicago area who could arrange some indoor service space for us.
What do y'all think?
Michael
*Phaeton Forum Member Map*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:36 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Pennsylvania isn't that far either. Fort Wayne or Chicago, but no snow for me or my summer tires.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I could probably make it to either place.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_I could probably make it to either place. 

What he said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I would likely make it to either place too.... Logistically, Chicago does look like it may make the most sense...


_Modified by copernicus0001 at 9:27 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Chicago sounds like it could be the place. In addition to the number of Phaeton owners shown on the map there, I know of at least three more that haven't seen our forum yet. I think Autobarn (who has the largest inventory of Phaetons) should be amenable to doing something. Also, in case of bad weather there are a ton of indoor activities available in Chicago.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Dave (my tech friend) and I are open to meeting up with folks in Chicago too. I'm able to get around pretty good these days with a cane, so mobility is no longer an issue.
Who is willing to host a Chicago area GTG? If Autobarn or Ed Murphy can't, what's our plan B?
Have VAG-COM, will travel.
~PC


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

I could do Chicago, although if you look at the map I'm the farthest away!


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

I travel to north of Chicago almost every other week for work. I would rather have it in fort wayne because it is not Chicago.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

The Chicago auto show is Feb 10-19th. I was thinking of driving down for that any way.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_The Chicago auto show is Feb 10-19th. I was thinking of driving down for that any way. 

That sounds like it might be a good week to have the GTG in, then... perhaps the weekend of the 11 -12 February, in Chicago?
What does everyone else think?
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I won't be able to make that weekend at this point but it sounds best for everyone else especially with that car show that week.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I could do either weekend (11-12 or 18-19) at this point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*

The 18th weekend would work for me but I'm not suggesting everyone work this out on my account. *I think that Michael's schedule and a local shop's schedule need to be most important consideration*.


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

well, the 11-12th is also the weekend af the american bar assn meeting in Chicago (which I'll have to attend) but I'd do my best to make the GTG. the following weekend is open for me, however.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (mkerr)*

I have to make a phonecall or two, but I think I have an excellent venue. Will advise tomorrow.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

This is sounding better all the time. I need a GTG, I am having GTG withdrawal symptoms - the last GTG was at David's in October, I think!
Michael


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Great idea! Count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ed


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (viscount)*

At this point, either weekend looks good for me... count me in too...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

This is sounding better all the time! Chris, I think you should be the one to pick the date, because it's your town. FYI I have talked to the manager of Autobarn in the past (back when I was setting up the Auburn Hills GTG), and he has indicated that he would also be willing to lend support to us for a GTG.
Over to you...
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Chicago Get Together 10-12 February 2006*

I have a great venue for us to work! Steve Kwon with Slingshot Motorsports has graciously allowed us the use of his facility on Saturday 11 February! http://www.slingshotmotorsport.com/
Was thinking this: 
Let's gather together as we drift in on Friday evening. You might want to check Rolling Meadows or Arlington Heights for a hotel or Schaumburg if you're interested in something "posher". Schaumburg is only about 20 minutes away from Fox River. 
Saturday we can play with the cars. (I have a complete keyless start button kit available to anyone who is interested). Saturday night I would love to head downtown to what I consider to be the best Chicago Pizza at Pizzeria Due http://www.planet99.com/chicag....html and a quick driving tour of the downtown area.
Sunday would be a good day to brunch in Arlington Heights at Egg Harbor Café http://www.eggharborcafe.com/ (get there early to avoid the brunch rush). I can make arrangements to have Slingshot on Sunday as well if we think we need more time to play. 
Afterwards, you're on your own -- either head back out of town or take some time to see the North Shore (a drive down Sheridan Road from Lake Forest to the City is a phenomenal and beautiful tour).
Let me know how this suits everyone!


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Chris, sounds great to me. I'll take you up on the keyless start if we could install it there. Any hotels to recommend in the area near the shop?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_I'll take you up on the keyless start if we could install it there.

Consider it done. (nb: I no longer have a keyless start button kit for sale...







)

_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_Any hotels to recommend in the area near the shop?

Hotels.com is showing a Courtyard by Marriott in Arlington Heights as well as a La Quinta. There are also a number of hotels in the Schaumburg area. There's a Comfort Inn in Palatine and a Wyndham in Buffalo Grove. I don't know of one vs. the other -- my travel experience says all seem to be good, but I don't have much call for hotels in this area, so I can't speak to any local hotels first-hand.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Chicago Get Together 10-12 February 2006 (chrisj428)*

Sounds terrific. I think a possibility for Sunday breakfast is Walker Brothers Pancake House. They have one in Arlington Hts as well as Lincolnshire and if we have a head count we might be able to get a reservation or private room. They were just rated the best in the Chicago area by the Tribune and I can say that after going there for the last 30 years they are! I don't know about the Egg Harbor, but on a typical Sunday there is at least a 20-30 minute wait at the best breakfast and brunch places.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Get Together 10-12 February 2006 (chrisj428)*

Count me in as well. I grew up in Arlington Heights.
Chris is also right about the Sheridan Road drive. I live about two miles west of it (on the other side of the tracks, of course!), and am pretty familar with that drive, particularly the southern end of it. The "ravines" between Glencoe and Winnetka is best 2 mile handling test in metro Chicago. It's also an area where if you can afford to live there you can also afford a Ferrari, so I guess it makes sense that that road is where it is.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_ so I can't speak to any local hotels first-hand.

Chris,
It's OK, my wife and I will just stay with you.








But just in case you don't have the room, you can still count on us. We'll be there.
Let's get the head count and try to stay at the same hotel. It's just easier if we'll all be at the same place.
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 12:59 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Brent, 
I would LOVE to host. Regrettably, though, the condo situation is preventing me from being the host I'd like to be. Instead of dentistry, I chose automotive.







The funny thing is, I'm just as expensive and probably cause people more pain since they won't allow me access to novocaine.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Brent, 
I would LOVE to host. Regrettably, though, the condo situation is preventing me from being the host I'd like to be. Instead of dentistry, I chose automotive.







The funny thing is, I'm just as expensive and probably cause people more pain since they won't allow me access to novocaine.

See you there my Friend,
Regards,
Brent


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Bring Burnt Ends (beef) and I'll bump you to "best friend".


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I'm going to Jack's Stack tonight........Should I pick some up for you!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

Just swung by http://www.slingshotmotors.com last night to hammer out some final details. We have the shop on Saturday and also Sunday morning to finish up anything we didn't get done on Saturday.
It's an enormous facility, with the ability to park 10 cars inside. We're going to have the use of two lanes, so we should be able to work on four cars at the same time! 
Can't wait to see everyone there...IM me with a show of "hands" so I can get an idea of how many will be participating, please.


_Modified by chrisj428 at 7:54 AM 1-19-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Hi Chris:
Just to confirm, the dates are Friday February 10, Saturday the 11, and Sunday the 12, with the bulk of the technical activity happening on Saturday the 11th, is that correct?
Count me in, for sure... I'll be there, unless some war starts or another earthquake or tidal wave calls me back to work.
Maybe we should make a 'menu' of technical activities that we can include on Saturday's agenda, for example:
*1)* Suspension fine tuning (10 mm lowering to ROW specs) - details here
*2)* Window control via key fob enabling (for later production Phaetons) - details here
*3)* Start button installs (for those with keyless access) - details here
*4)* Turning off unwanted warning chimes - details on the TOC - FAQ page
*5)* Adding paddle shifters - details here
and, of course, anything else that anyone wants to do. As long as the project involves keeping the car conforming to OEM specifications (typically European specifications), I would be happy to facilitate and assist.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

For the info of those who have not attended one of our infamous 'Phaeton Owner GTG and food-fests' before, here is a like to a writeup that VW did in their North American customer magazine about our Auburn Hills, MI GTG that was held last spring: 'Phaeton Enthusiasts Make The Connection' - A feature in the Fall/Winter VW Driver magazine.
And, here are some links to discussions and photos of other Phaeton Owner GTG's, just so you know what to expect:
Phaeton Owner GTG in Auburn Hills, MI - April 23 and 24, 2005
Phaeton Owner GTG - Dresden, Germany May 20, 21, 2005
Trussville, AL GTG - October 2005
Southern Calif. Phaeton GTG- Huntington Beach, May 14 2005
Hopefully this will convince the undecided...








Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:06 PM 1-19-2006_


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Now that I suggested the dates, I guess I better show up! I'm trying to figure out when I can sneek in the car show tho. Weekends are a zoo there! I may come down early Friday and go then. It really doesn't take to long to go thru that show.
I'm all caught up on possible mods, so I could go while everyones playing with ther cars also.
Now that the dates are set I'll talk to the other owners around here and make sure they know about it.
Chris, I'll IM you when I know my definite plans. I agree we should all try for the same hotel!?
Glen


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_ I agree we should all try for the same hotel!?

Hi Glen:
That sounds like a great idea. Chris, can you suggest a hotel in an appropriate location? Let me know if you want some help with this - I can contact the hotel and negotiate group rates. I am most familiar with the Hilton family (Hampton Inns, Hiltons, Garden Suites, etc.) but it does not have to be one of those.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Just to confirm, the dates are Friday February 10, Saturday the 11, and Sunday the 12, with the bulk of the technical activity happening on Saturday the 11th, is that correct?

Michael, 
You are correct! I booked out the 12th in case of any "overflow". 
As for hotels, let's just make it easy. This has very easy access to & from O'Hare, the City, Slingshot and Woodfield Mall for any Phaeton widows/widowers in attendance.
http://embassysuites.hilton.co...ISBES
It is a Hilton property, so any muscle-flexing would, I'm sure, be appreciated!








To Everyone Else,
As a reminder, I'm sure we'll have plenty of laptops and VAG-COMs. Please remember to order parts for any projects you're contemplating well in advance. Michael, I'm sure, will have his bag-o-tools. If Brent and David would bring any tools of doom from their trade they feel would be helpful, it would be appreciated as well. 
I'm really excited about this! Looks like we're going to have a great turnout, there's going to be incredible food and an outstanding opportunity to greet old friends and make new ones alike. 
See you all there!


_Modified by chrisj428 at 10:04 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

My reservation is confirmed at the Schaumburg Embassy Suites for Friday and Saturday night. Chris, the starter is still mine, right?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*

It's all yours!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

It's gonna be tough but I'll do my best to be there. I may just have to skip my prior commitment. This is just too hard to miss.


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

If I am in town, I will be there on saturday morning. I dont really need work done, just want to meet other Phaeton Owners.
Thanks for getting this together.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (speckhead)*

Hi Mitchell:
Will be great to meet you in person - look forward to seeing you there!
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_is just too hard to miss.









Dress warm, eh?







...and tell that youngster not to run around in the snow in bare feet again - that makes *me *feel cold!








Mmichael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I should be able to get home in about 10 hours

9.25 -- not that I speak from experience or anything...


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
9.25 -- not that I speak from experience or anything...










Oh great!!!! In that case I shouldn't have a problem at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Has anybody decided on a group hotel. It would better to be at one place vs many different hotels. 
Also is the Auto down at McCormick place. That might be a fun thing to do. Will Volkeswagen have a Phaeton on the floor. I bet not


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

The Auto Show is in the new McCormick Place Exhibition Hall. The best way to get down there is public transportaion right to the door. Parking is a major hassle there on the weekends. It is one of the best shows in the USA. Certainly one of the oldest.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

The show is at McCormick Place. I think we are going to aim for the Embassy Suites that Chris has highlighted above.
I doubt we'll see any Phaetons other than our own!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

murphybaileysam: I need to send you an email - please send ME an email (moore99 at rogers dot com) advising me of your address. Thanks, Michael


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like I may be able to get there after all. (fingers crossed on repair times). Anyway, what are the possible (common) options for mods? push-button starts? do we have a real solution for integrated phones, ipods and satellite recieviers? Based on my own recent experience, I don't think I'll be looking to have my ride height lowered....


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (mkerr)*

I think I have a nice solution for a number of the things you mentioned, however, the parts will not be available before the GTG....
I tentatively have a non-OEM solution for the following:
- bluetooth phone integration
- XM or Sirius satellite radio
- HD radio
- headrest DVD
- television tuner
- iPod integration
- USB mp3 device integration
- wireless independent headsets for rear passengers
All of the above will be integrated into the Phaeton's existing audio system. Control display is via the infotainment screen for all functions. Telephone call information will also be displayed via the infotainment display.
I am still working out a few of the interfacing issues- - unfortunately, some of the components will not be available until after the GTG. There is a key component that I may test at the GTG is the time and space are available (and if I receive it in time).
Douglas


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

So, if I come and don't bring the Phaeton, will I
A) Not be allowed to play in any reindeer games?
B) Ruin group photos.
C) Both
Just a thought, my wife doesn't want to come along this time, and I have other rides without taking her Phaeton. Plus I'm caught up on mods.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (WISVW)*

D) None of the above.
If I can show up in Alabama in a rented Ford Five Hundred, you're more than welcome to show up in whatever conveyance suits your fancy!


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I'd like to join the GTG but will have to be Phaetonless as the drive is a bit too far for the time allocated! Guess I'll arrive in a Fud 500







- rented at the airport! Looking forward to seeing you all.
Rob


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (WISVW)*

I see you list the Phaeton as your 'wives'. How many wives do you have?








BTW, I'm very jealous of all this GTG business. When are we going to have a Northeast version? Spring or Summer would work!


_Modified by car_guy at 7:54 AM 1-24-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Rob,
Fantastic news -- see you there!
Steven,
You're more than welcome to join this one! Otherwise, we'll arrange something in your neck of the woods!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

It's official...I'm in...and being chauffeured like Miss Daisy by the wonderful Mr. Moore. And though I do not have a Phaeton, I'll have a tech (my friend Dave) with me. He "ran" the technical workshop at the AH GTG last April.
~PC


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Chris,
Do we have a group code or rate for the rooms?
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

PC,
Michael said something about some arm-twisting, but I don't have any information yet. We can always get rooms "converted" for those who have already booked. We're going to talk tonight & iron out logistics. I'll advise!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I reserved a room today for $128 a night. For now, that seems to be the deal. If a group rate is established, I hope I can get my rate changed!!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I got my room for $129 plus a $20 Woodfield Mall GC...and Hilton Honors and NWA freqent flyer points, 'cause I double dip. I have enought NWA miles and Hilton Honors miles that the Dresden trip is taken care of.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 12:04 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Oh rub it in







I wish I could go to Dresden. Like I said in my IM to you today, I'm working on getting an associate so that I can leave work more often. Not going to Dresden is killing me


----------



## JMMcMullin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

I'm the new owner of a 2004 W12 Phaeton and am interested in the communications upgrades (specifically Blue Tooth & DVD Headrest) you are working to pull together. I will not be able to make the Chigaco GTG due to previous travel but hope to make a future meeting.
Jeff
PS. To everyone else on this forum the great communication and information on this forum was a major contributor to my decision to purchase the Phaeton. Great car and I'm checking to see if Richardson VW (Dallas) will install the keyless start option since I can not make the Chicago group upgrade festival


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (JMMcMullin)*

Jeff,
Congratulations on your purchase... I am sure you will be very happy with your purchase.
I will post detailed information regarding the communications and AV upgrades as soon as I have everything pulled together (but this won't be soon - maybe 6-8 weeks - some components are not yet available).
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (JMMcMullin)*

Hi Jeff:
Welcome to the forum! I'm happy to hear that the information that all of us have collected helped you with your decision to buy a Phaeton. Wish there were more folks like you around...








The start button is quite easy to install, but it does take a fair amount of time to do the installation 'the first time'. My suggestion is that you budget about 3 or 4 hours of labour if you ask your VW dealer to do it for you. I honestly can't see any reason why they would not do it if you asked - all the parts used are original VW parts, and the end result conforms exactly to VW wiring diagrams. No coding changes are necessary, all the process involves (basically) is just adding a second ignition switch to the car.
If you are at all handy with tools, and like fooling around with cars, don't be afraid to do the installation yourself - it is not difficult, in fact, the process is kind of fun. Just arrange ahead of time for one of us who has already done the installation on our own car (myself, David, Brent, etc.) to be on standby on the other end of a cell phone in case you have any questions.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*

Douglas,
Tell me more, Tell me more! Music to my ears........


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_I think I have a nice solution for a number of the things you mentioned, however, the parts will not be available before the GTG....
I tentatively have a non-OEM solution for the following:
- bluetooth phone integration
- XM or Sirius satellite radio
- 
All of the above will be integrated into the Phaeton's existing audio system. Control display is via the infotainment screen for all functions. Telephone call information will also be displayed via the infotainment display.

Douglas


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (mkerr)*

What was the estimated damage amount to your car!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Keyless start button parts*

Last call to order keyless start button parts. I ordered a set of keyless start parts today and I really need to know now if anyone else is going to need them from my dealer. We have very little time left to get these items so let me know ASAP if you need the assistance getting this.
You will need the keyless start button with switch included, a new trim piece that surrounds the transmission lever, a fake lock cylinder where an airbag cut-off switch normally is, and preferably a wiring harness from Spockcat. All total is just under $300.
IM me or email me if you would like to leave your phone number for me to call you about this


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (dcowan699)*

Hi All:
I offered to help Chris with the logistics of this get-together (hotel rates, tracking who is coming, etc.), so Chris can concentrate on the agenda and other important stuff like that. So, I would like to touch base with y'all and let you know what is happening, and re-confirm who is coming.
I am trying to negotiate a hotel rate for us at the Embassy Suites Hotel Chicago-Schaumburg/Woodfield (the previously mentioned hotel, which is a Hilton property) somewhere in the $80 to $110 a night range. Hopefully I will have more information about that by this evening (Thursday 26 January).
We need to 'firm up' confirmations about who is 'for sure' coming, just to allow us to make appropriate plans for dinners, space for vehicles (indoors), who needs to get picked up at the airport, and stuff like that. So, I would be really, really grateful if everyone who is planning to attend would please send me an email (moore99 at rogers dot com) and confirm your participation. Also please indicate if you will need hotel accommodation or not. You do your own booking, and can stay anywhere you want, but we need to give the preferred hotel a semi-accurate idea of how many rooms to block for us in order to get a decent discount.
Chris sent me a list of confirmed participants that includes the following names:
MurpheyBaileySam
GeoWBen (George)
Bobschneider (Bob)
MKerr (Michael)
Copernicus (Douglas)
Gobuster (Rob)
W126C (Brent)
David Cowan 
PC (Eve)
Myself (Michael)
I see that there are other expressions of interest from:
Viscount (Ed)
WISVW (Glen)
Speckhead (Mitchell)
KC Mover (Larry)
If you live in the Chicago area, and don't need hotel, please email me also, again, so we can arrange for an appropriate number of vehicle spaces, seats at dinner, stuff like that.
Naturally, everyone is welcome, especially Chicago area residents who might hear about this at the last minute. However, having organized a few GTG's in the past, I can tell you that it makes things much easier on the organizers (and makes for a better GTG) if we have a fairly accurate head count a week or so ahead of time.
Many thanks, I look forward to checking my inbox tonight and seeing a flood of emails from all of you!
Michael
*Ah - Get-togethers!*


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*

I am planning on coming out saturday morning. Cant make dinner.
I live in Long Grove, so it's (too) a short ride in the Phaeton.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Confirmation*

Michael,
The deed is done, I've purchased tickets and will be ariving at ORD Friday afternoon. I've already made a reservation at the Embassy Suites, but let me know if you get a better rate than the $116 they are charging.
Looking forward to seeing you all!
Rob


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

I'm confirmed - have family in the area - and ordered everything but the wiring harness. Left a PM for Spockcat, with any luck he will check it!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

Jack, I'll be with you all the way on that keyless start button. Looking forward to meeting with you and the others. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*

I'm thinking I will leave Saturday morning and drive down. It's about 3 hours for me.
I can either do the autoshow while everyone is "modding" Saturday or Sunday before I head back.
I'll need the hotel just Sat night.
Thanks!
Glen


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*

Hi, I'll be there in some way, though due to family committments probably not during the full 2 days though....I need to get ahold of David about ordering those keyless parts!!!!








I will not of course need a hotel, though perhaps can act as a downtown tourguide if needed!
Ed.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (viscount)*

So far we have 2 people adding keyless start buttons. I need to get the orders in by Monday, January 30th to ensure we have them on time. I hope to hear back from Spockcat so that the wiring harnesses can be on time as well. I just gave him an IM and maybe he will post some info on this thread. I will have to leave it up to the individuals to get that from him.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*

Hi All:
I have been away (out of town) for the last two days, I apologize for the delay in getting back to you.
I phoned the hotel on Thursday morning, and negotiated a rate of $105 per night for a king bed suite. I still have to call the hotel back and ask a few questions about the 'contract' they sent me (it looks a bit like a standard boilerplate document), however, the agreement we came to on the phone was as follows:
- $105 per night for a king suite, $125 per night for a double suite
- everyone makes their own reservations and payments
- the rate is good for either one night or two nights (this is a bit different that what the 'contract' reads - I need to get this clarified).
So, this seems like a fairly good deal. Breakfast is included. For those of you who have already made reservations, the hotel indicated that they will honour the $105 / $125 rate if that is lower than what you were quoted. I still have to clarify if there is a rate difference for one or two people in a room, so please don't call the hotel with rate-related questions until after noon hour on Monday January 30. There is LOTS of space at the hotel, getting rooms should not be a problem, at least, not between now and next weekend, anyway.
I have received confirmation of participation from the following people:
*Bob S.* (no hotel, lives in Chicago area)
*George B.* (two nights hotel, reservations made)
*David C.* (two nights hotel, reservations made)
*Brent* (two nights hotel, reservations not made yet)
*Rob *(will need two nights hotel, picking up Hertz car at ORD)
*Glen *(will need Saturday night hotel only)
*Michael K* (no hotel, lives in Chicago area)
*PC* (two nights hotel, reservations made)
*Myself *(two nights hotel, reservations not made yet)
*Chris B.* (no hotel, lives in Chicago area)
*List update as of the morning of Monday 30 January:*
*Jay H.* (Chicago area resident, no hotel)
*Douglas P. *(will need one or two nights hotel)
*Michael K. *(Chicago area resident, no hotel)
*List update as of the morning of Wednesday 1 February:*
*Jack [FourSpeedFox]* (Hotel Saturday night)
*Kofi* (Chicago Area Resident)
I am still waiting to hear (by email, please) from Dr. Piëch, Mr. Pischetsrieder, *and the rest of you!*
I'll post a final update on the hotel rate information by the end of the day Monday.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:44 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I am still waiting to hear (by email, please) from *Dr. Piëch, Mr. Pischetsrieder*, and the rest of you!
Michael

Only half joking Michael, but perhaps we can invite them to join us in Dresden?
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PhaetonChix)*

If you are planning on installing the keyless start button, you will need the wiring harness made by spockcat. Please IM me for instructions on how to obtain that. Please hurry , time is running out.








This is gonna be fun. 

P.S. : My wife is coming along too. *She says I'm a nerd.* Here we are on our anniversary weekend together working on Phaetons in the windy city and she won't be able to spend time with me!! I told her it doesn't get any better than this. Last year for our anniversary we went to SanFrancisco and I spent a day looking for Peter Savale in San Jose








She's about over this Phaeton stuff


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

David,
You are a nerd, but a lovable one. I'll take your wife on a shopping tour of the Miracle Mile so you both can enjoy your anniversay in style.
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I think Brent's wife may be joining in too.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (viscount)*

Ed,
Andre' is ready to take your order for the parts. His number again for you is 205-978-4141. You should still have time as Jack's parts came in quick . I think less than 4 days!
I should have all screws needed for the attachment of the keyless start buttons and between Michael and Chris I hope they can find some fake lock cylinders for you guys. My parts guy couldn't get them for some reason. Well, let me clarify, he can get the "real" lock cylinder but that is the one that is custom made for your key and would require a month or more to obtain.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

My uber tech friend Dave has asked for a list of issues and mods we'd like to try and tackle at the Chicago GTG. I'm only bringing a small overnight bag, but he needs to know what tools to pack. His whole Snap On triple bay workbench is the same size as a Phaeton, so he needs to pair down...
BTW Michael, he still has your electrical diagrams from the AH GTG and will be bringing them.
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I do know that we will need Hex drive sockets (up to size 50), screwdrivers of all sizes and types, I will bring a dremel (hopefully I won't forget), needle nose pliers, somebody remember super glue, electrical tape, rubber hammer maybe, flashlights may be needed, trim tool (I'm sure Michael will have his), dental pick ( Brent and I can get that ), towels or wrags to protect leather and light colored carpet, battery tender, Michael can you bring that meter stick....I'll try to remember mine, credit card (not an outdated one







), a piano (oops, nevermind), 
For now, that's all that came to mind.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

That's a great list, thanks David. The list I have been writing up includes:
- Special socket (triple square) for steering wheel retention bolt, torque wrench for re-installation of that bolt, small punch to make a dot on the bolt to indicate it has had one cycle put on it.
- Three complete sets of printed Phaeton wiring diagrams (two NAR, one ROW)
- Diagnostic Scan tool and spare cables (VAS 5051B).
- Appropriate CD's for updating controllers.
- VW Squeak and Rattle repair kit (for steering columns)
- VW Wiring repair kit (for start buttons)
- Battery Maintainer (VAS 5900)
- Bib for front of Phaeton (VAS 6133)
- Appropriate tools for all the tasks we plan to do.
If anyone else can think of stuff we should bring, please post your ideas here.
The hotel will be supplying all of us with the 'small' trim removal tools free of charge (they don't know this yet), and I have an inquiry in at VW to see if I can get a supply of the larger VW trim removal tools - enough to give one to everyone who attends.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:29 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

For anyone planning on taking in the Chicago Auto Show after the GTG or possibly during, here is the website with all the info. chicagoautoshow.com It looks like VW might have an '06 Phaeton W12 with the increased HP. It's the largest Auto Show in North America and if you go make sure you wear comfortable shoes!! Over a million square feet of exhibits, spotrs celebs, and CARS!


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

How about I bring my leatherman?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...Michael can you bring that meter stick....I'll try to remember mine, credit card (not an outdated one







), a piano (oops, nevermind),

Well, David, if Kim and PC are going to be on the Magnificent Mile, you'd better bring more than one credit card.







And, don't forget the kitchen sink!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

*Attention everyone who is coming to the Chicago GTG:*
It would be to your great advantage to bring with you a laptop computer that has a CD reader attached to it. I have some very useful information that I am happy to provide to everyone, however, due to technical issues I cannot provide this to you on media, I need your computer (with CD player attached) to make the transfer.
Enough said...








Michael


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll bring mine.


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (dcowan699)*

Hi David, I've spent the last 2 days more or less incapacitated due to a nasty cold I thought was going away, but instead managed to revitalize itself even worse than before!! I will call Andre wed am and order the parts. I got ahold of spockcat today, and will send him a cheque tomorrow for the wiring harness! 
Thanks for your help!!
Ed.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (viscount)*

I went ahead and ordered them for you because I am getting worried about time. However, go and call him to solidify the purchase. Hope you get to feeling better as the GTG is coming up soon!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I received a very elegant invitation to attend our upcoming Chicago GTG in the mail - many thanks to Chris for going to all the trouble to send these out to Phaeton owners in the Midwest area.
There is a map on the back showing where the technical sessions will be held. I didn't realize that the Greater Chicago Area stretched so far west. This is an added bonus, it will encourage Phaeton owners from Iowa and Nebraska to drop by for the day!
If you are planning to attend, please don't forget to RSVP so we can make sure the logistics are set up for the appropriate number of participants. Either contact Chris as shown on the invite, or post a message here on this thread, or send me an IM or an email, whatever is easiest for you. Let us know if you will be making hotel reservations or not.
Michael
*Invitation - Front Side*

*Invitation - Back Side, with Map*


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Nice looking Invitation. Wish that I could make it. Darn having to deal with customers on the West Coast. Timing does not allow me to get my connections straight to make the GTG. I will be there in spirit.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

*Hotel Information Update*
This is a recap of information that has been posted earlier in this thread about the group rate we have arranged for rooms at the Embassy Suites Hotel Chicago-Schaumburg/Woodfield. If you will be staying at this hotel, please take a moment to review the information below, to assure that you will be given the group rate we have negotiated.
For those who have not yet made a reservation:
Please contact Ms. Melissa Calderon, Corporate Sales Manager of this hotel, either be telephone (847) 397 1313 or email [email protected] to make your reservation. In theory, you should be able to make a reservation and get the group rate by mentioning the 'Volkswagen Phaeton Owner Group' to the front desk staff, but if you encounter any difficulty, just go direct to Ms. Calderon.
For those who have already made a reservation:
To ensure that you will be given our group rate, please send an email to Ms. Calderon so she can note on your folio that you are part of our group.
*Group Rate Details*
King Bed Suite for one or two persons, including breakfast, is USD $105 per night.
Double Suite (two large beds) for one or two persons, including breakfast, is USD $125 per night.
Occupancy tax is an additional 14%, and no additional charge is made for children 17 years of age occupying the same room. Bring as many of them as you want, borrow some from friends if you have to.







There may be a surcharge for more than three adults in a room.
As is the normal practice for all these GTGs, each person makes their own reservation directly with the hotel, and makes their own arrangements for payment directly with the hotel. The 'dis-organizers' of the event - Chris, PC, myself, etc. - are only acting as facilitators to make the process trouble-free. There is no obligation to use this hotel, if you wish to stay elsewhere, you are most welcome to do so, however, past experience has been that there is usually quite a bit of informal schmoozing going on at the host hotel, so there are some social advantages that go along with all of us staying in the same place.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Past experience has been that these GTG's are usually fun for kids, so if you do have kids, don't hesitate to bring them along.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Because I had already made a reservation early , it was like pulling teeth to get them to honor the change in the room rate 
I was on hold for 20 minutes, back and forth with managers and still am waiting for them to call me back to let me know what's going on. So if you're having to backtrack on your reservation, be patient.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I've tried an e-mail direct to Melissa and will see what happens. Might be easier to make a new reservation then cancel the old one!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

What the problem is, I just found out, is that the higher-ups are in a meeting and the reservation people don't know about our group rate yet. They just called me back to let me know they have not forgotten about me and that as soon as all of the verifications and such are handled , they will call me back. 
Not a big deal, just warning those after me that you may want to wait a while later before making a retro change


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Good point, David. I think contacting Melissa directly by email ([email protected]) and asking her to handle your reservation (new or existing) is probably the best way of doing things. It is difficult to reach people on the phone. Just summarize your request for the reservation in an email, and ask her to phone you back to get your credit card number, rather than including the credit card number in your email.
Michael


----------



## ktdid (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi all.
Great looking invitation. Just got back in town from being out of the country the last 3 weeks. I will be able to attend the Saturday morning and afternoon sessions only .Can't stay longer because of work and family commitments. Especially interested in the European ride height mods. Live in west suburban Chicagoland so I won't be needing hotel space.
Thanks
Kofi


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ktdid)*

Great to hear from you Kofi, I have added your name to the list (about 2/3 of the way down on page 3 of this post), and we'll get your suspension tweaked exactly the way you want it at the GTG. Won't take too long at all - the average time David, Brent and I need to do a suspension adaptation is about, oh, 7 to 10 minutes. We would be flat rate wizards if we worked in the industry (but then again, we would be one trick ponies, too...)








Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Re the hotel, an e-mail to Melissa is the way to go, I had a reply within the hour and everything was taken care of. Same reservation number, new rate of $105.
Rob


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

Just got my wiring harness from Spockcat!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

Good. I should have the two sets of keyless start parts picked up by Monday or Tuesday. So far Jack and Ed are the two that are doing this mod. Jack , did you speak with Andre' yet?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Semi OT...but are we planning on invading the Chicago Auto Show as part of the GTG? I was talking to friends from my Phaeton program days and they are dying to meet the group. And no, they don't work for VWoA...
BTW, Vortex's offices are in the Chicagoland area too.
~PC


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I'm bringing my 13 year old son, who wants to do the show. We are coming down Sat morning (as soon as I can get him up!). I was hoping to make the autoshow while everyone was modding. I could go Sunday after breakfast also.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Fake key cylinder locks!!*

I should be picking up the two sets of keyless start parts for Jack and Ed Monday and I will be getting two new wiper blades for my car(yippee). I may wait till I get to the GTG so we can see how easy it will be to install these as a demonstration exercise (dorky , ain't it).
Anyway, I want to make it clear that I will not be bringing any key lock cylinders as I was unable to get those. Chris?, Michael?, or anyone else listening? , please check the parts bin to see if you have a couple of these. Their are two sizes and we will need the larger of the two sizes based on the experiences we had at my house. I think it was Rob that brought one but it was too small (not sure if it was Rob or Brent). Anyway, the one we want has a large lip along its perimeter as opposed to no lip. That lip or flange is what will be super glued to the inner side of the airbag switch hole. Without that flange , the cylinder just falls through the hole and we will have unhappy customers








I drove 400 miles round trip to Nashville today . NO! I didn't accidentally start heading up north for the GTG on the wrong weekend







The Phaeton did great. Nav system got me right to the destination. Got my usual 20.5 mpg. Put the sunroof back and enjoyed the ride. Many stares and neck turns along the way. Gotta love it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Fake key cylinder locks!! (dcowan699)*

David, I am working on getting two lock cylinders. 
Michael


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Chris, are these included in your kit?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*

I have a lock cylinder for you.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Good !!! We need one more. Thanks.


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Chris. Michael directed me to the Tourgeg forum where they installed the keyless start without the faux airbag shut off. I bought, and will bring, the forstner bit that should drill the hole for the keyless start in the existing trim piece. If that doesn't work we'll use the cylinder. Thanks mucho.


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

What time will the festivities start on Saturday? We have a bit of a drive from the South Side in the morning and I don't want to be late.


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

Chris add 2 more to the list, Billy and myself are gonna come out, and we are trying to convince Matt (my lead Phaeton tech) to come as well, so maybe three people showing up around 2 or three. I also know that Billy has a few more people he needs to get invites to.
If you need anything else for the GTG Chris let us know


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four Speed Fox* »_What time will the festivities start on Saturday? 

In the past, things usually get going about 0900 Saturday. It's up to Chris, though - he is organizing the program.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (BRNGIT4)*

BRNGIT4:
Great to hear you are coming. If you could have a look through the scrap parts bin at your shop, and see if you can find a key cylinder that looks like the one in the photo below, this would be much appreciated. We need these key cylinders to fill in a hole when we retrofit start buttons. I have been told that they are pretty much the same as the key cylinder on Golf and Jetta gloveboxes. It doesn't matter if the cylinder is functional or not, because it is only used for appearance. 
There is more information and explanation about this part at this thread: Retrofitting Keyless Start to North American Phaetons.
Many thanks,
Michael
*Key Cylinder needed for Start Button Install*


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I am up for doing the auto show too... Just let me know what the consensus is on a time/day...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure what time Chris has dinner planned for, but I'm hoping we can do a Phaeton caravan from the tech session at the shop to the Autoshow to dinner. 
~PC


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, it looks like I get my car back today. The front right wheel well cover is backordered (possibly because of the TSB?) but I'm going to go back to have that put on. I'll be there satruday morning for sure, but I have to drive into the city for a 1-hour meeting around 2pm.
See you all this weekend!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_I'm not sure what time Chris has dinner planned for, but I'm hoping we can do a Phaeton caravan from the tech session at the shop to the Autoshow to dinner. 

Chris is away from his email and web access today, however, he has advised me that Saturday morning's activities will commence at 0900.
Friday night will be the usual 'unstructured' evening, with everyone arriving at the hotel at various times. PC and I will be driving in from Detroit, arriving at the hotel probably around 2300.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Keyless start button parts are IN !!*

I spoke with Andre' at my VW parts dept. and all of the keyless start button parts are in including the screws !! 
Looking forward to Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (dcowan699)*

Will anyone be bringing a radio removal tool to the GTG?? I was interested in pulling the CD changer and the Navigation unit.. and maybe the J253...

Douglas


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (copernicus0001)*

is there any fix for improving am radio reception? I have trouble getting 890am and its 50,000 watt signal.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I'm hoping to leave my house around 8:00. that would get me down around 11:00. I could either pop in on the tech session if a caravan is going to the autoshow, or turn left and head to the show and catch up with eveyone for dinner. I may be in my Golf, so we could just put that in someones back seat.








I've reserved a room for Sat night.
Glen


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (WISVW)*

How far away from the hotel is the car show??


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I haven't lived down there for quite awhile, but I'm guessing about 45 minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (speckhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speckhead* »_is there any fix for improving am radio reception? I have trouble getting 890am and its 50,000 watt signal.

You can pull out your J523, and re-seat the antenna connectors. It's not difficult to do, there is a post that describes the process here on the forum. One of us who has done it before can help you do it at the GTG. Another possible troubleshooting step is to look at the antenna connectors on the rear window.
Advance reading:
J523 Front Information Display and Control Head – Removal Instructions
J523 Front Information Display and Control Head – how to replace  (contains useful tips for routing the cables)
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_I'm hoping to leave my house around 8:00. that would get me down around 11:00. I could either pop in on the tech session if a caravan is going to the autoshow, or turn left and head to the show and catch up with eveyone for dinner.

Glen,
Come on by the tech session! We're going to work from about 0900 until about 1700, then back to the hotel to freshen up and caravan to dinner in the City. I was planning on doing the auto show on Sunday. We also have use of the shop on Sunday if we don't get everything done, but given the level of talent we're going to have present, I don't think it will be necessary.









_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_How far away from the hotel is the car show??

It is about 25 miles -- not that big a deal on a Sunday morning. I was thinking brunch on Sunday and then down to the Auto Show. 

_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_Will anyone be bringing a radio removal tool to the GTG??

We'll have the torx bits and trim removal tools (courtesy of the hotel) to effect the radio removal.
*The Schedule*
I want this to be a fun and rewarding experience for everyone. I have many customers of mine who are coming to the tech session simply to meet-and-greet. 
Friday night, I'll be at the hotel lobby around 1815 or so awaiting for everyone's arrival (will the heckler in the peanut gallery knock off the "Pretty Woman" comments







)... Once we have a quorum, we'll probably go to dinner and then come back. 
Saturday, I'll be at the hotel around 0800 in the lobby again to lead the caravan to Slingshot. I plan for us to start around 0900. I'll have Continental Breakfast there for everyone. 
We will have lunch brought in at the Shop, so we don't have to lose our momentum. 
After work (around 1700), we'll journey back to the hotel, freshen up and plan to leave for dinner around 1830 -- traffic should have died down enough by then to have a pretty smooth caravan down to Due's. 
Sunday, depending on how much we get done on Saturday, we can either go back to the Shop or down to the Auto Show. We'll make that decision Saturday night before we leave. Either way, we'll reconnoiter in the hotel lobby -- I'll be there around 0800 again and we'll journey as needs dictate.
I'm so honoured everyone is coming and look forward to seeing you all on Saturday!!!


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Looking forward to it Chris. Thanks for making all the arrangements. I'll talk to you about how I can contribute when I see you on Friday.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (chrisj428)*

Ok, I got my room booked. They promised me a nice recliner to sleep in. And they said this was not the first time someone has asked. I hope broken ribs is not an epidemic.








I'm bringing some dental _picks_, lap top with VAG-COM and hopefully some of the after market trim tools. Is there anything else anyone can think of? David, I'll bring my SEC grill.
See you all Friday night. Leaving KC about 1300 hrs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (W126C)*

Sounds like that is all we need Brent. I'm sorry my assistant has broken ribs. It's gonna be hard without you helping me


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (dcowan699)*

No I'm all, almost, good. It gets better every day. As long as I take the naproxen. I'm just not as young as I was when I was in Trussville.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_ Is there anything else anyone can think of? 

Don't forget to bring your laptop *with a CD reader*. Some electrical extension cords for shop lights and battery maintainers would probably be a good idea, too.. I think we ran short of those on the last GTG. 
Michael


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tips on the radio. Unfortunately my skill level ends and unscrewing the gas cap.


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (PanEuropean)*

do you want everyone to bring a laptop?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (mkerr)*

Everyone who wants to partake of the "goodies" Michael is bringing with.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Keyless start button parts are IN !! (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Everyone who wants to partake of the "goodies" Michael is bringing with.

Well he did say he practically went to the north pole a few days ago. Maybe he saw Santa!!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Weekend weather report.*

Mid-range forecast for this weekend courtesy of http://www.weather.com:

_Quote »_Feb 10 Friday 
A few snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the mid 20s. 
Feb 11 Saturday 
Cloudy with occasional flurries. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the low 20s. 
Feb 12 Sunday 
Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low 20s. 
Feb 13 Monday 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the mid 20s.
 
Looks like sacrificing those chickens the other day is gonna pay off -- should be a great weekend, if not a little cold...


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Weekend weather report. (chrisj428)*

My Eastwood Co. delivery of the _Master Installer Nylon Pry Tool Kit_ arrived today. Looks good. Not an all-in-one thing like the VW trim tool, but there may be more functions with the seven piece kit. I'm anxious to try these out. Are you ready David?







I'll bring extra gloves and masks. Nothing worse than a dentist with a new *instrument* to play with.







"Please note, the previous classified information is not intended for release to the general public."
Extra extension cord, drop light and battery tender will be packed away.
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 7:43 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

For those going to the Auto Show, it appears from the website chicagoautoshow.com that VW will have a new W12 Phaeton on the floor.
Why, I have no idea.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_ VW will have a new W12 Phaeton on the floor.Why, I have no idea.

It's always nice to show off something that no one can have.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_... it appears ... that VW will have a new W12 Phaeton on the floor. Why, I have no idea.

Maybe it's the parts donor vehicle for the GTG?








Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_I think I have a nice solution for a number of the things you mentioned, however, the parts will not be available before the GTG....
I tentatively have a non-OEM solution for the following:
- bluetooth phone integration
- XM or Sirius satellite radio
- HD radio
- headrest DVD
- television tuner
- iPod integration
- USB mp3 device integration
- wireless independent headsets for rear passengers
All of the above will be integrated into the Phaeton's existing audio system. Control display is via the infotainment screen for all functions. Telephone call information will also be displayed via the infotainment display.
I am still working out a few of the interfacing issues- - unfortunately, some of the components will not be available until after the GTG. There is a key component that I may test at the GTG is the time and space are available (and if I receive it in time).
Douglas


Doug, Just wondering if you have an update on this Non-Oem solution for the infortainment system yet!


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

Not yet... I have most of the solution mapped out, however, I need to test some hardware this weekend at the GTG in Chicago. I expect the components that I will be testing to arrive just before I depart for Chicago tomorrow afternoon.
I will provide detailed information about this solution after the GTG... otherwise the write-up that I would create would have too many critical "ifs" in it...
I look forward to seeing you in Chicago...
Douglas


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Navigation snag*

I got a little frustrated today as I tried to program the navigation system to put me at the hotel tomorrow. The address is 1939 North Meacham Road, Schaumburg, IL. 
When I entered Schaumburg, IL , it gives me 3 choices of Schaumburgs in Illinois, one simply as Schaumburg , IL, and two others with 2 different counties listed after the city name. Now how am I supposed to know which one to choose!!!???
Anyway, I chose the one without a county name after it, entered the above address starting with North and then it would not allow me to enter Meacham. So , I repeated all the steps above choosing both counties listed and still could not get past the word "North". Now I'm getting angry and my finger/ thumb is getting sore.
Now I entered it again (just picked one of the Schaumburgs listed, can't remember which one) and typed in Meacham Road. FINALLY!!! That is when you enter the word "north". Afterwards I was prompted to enter the 1939 after that.
So words of advice: Don't enter north or south prior to entering the name of a street. Those words are not initially recognized by the system. I am a little confused why Schaumburg had so many options with counties listed. Are their more than one Schaumburg in Illinois? If not, this is unnecessarily confusing for the system to have them there. 
One more thing, should I leave it in the "*with highway*" and "*with toll roads*" setting. I notice you *can't* select "*quick*" and "*with highway*" at the same time. Why not??
Would "*quick*" automatically choose highways since they are generally going to get you there sooner due to the higher speed limits??
What is the default settings for this additional option page of the nav system?
I went ahead and took a glance of the trip as it programmed it, and it looks like it is ready to get me there all on interstate.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 1:29 PM 2-9-2006_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Navigation snag (dcowan699)*

There is only one Schaumburg in Illinois. Unfortunately, different parts of it lie in different counties -- and, you're absolutely right! It is a royal pain in the tuchus to make sure you're grabbing the "correct" one. 
I noticed the same oddity when programming my street name in the SATNAV as well...my street starts with the word "West", which is only recognized if I place it at the end of the name.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Navigation snag (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_There is only one Schaumburg in Illinois. Unfortunately, different parts of it lie in different counties -- and, you're absolutely right! It is a royal pain in the tuchus to make sure you're grabbing the "correct" one. 
I noticed the same oddity when programming my street name in the SATNAV as well...my street starts with the word "West", which is only recognized if I place it at the end of the name. 

Just less than a minute before checking this thread , I checked on MapQuest to see if their was another Schaumburg and indeed no other to be found.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Navigation snag (dcowan699)*

David...
Do *quick* and *with toll roads*. You will definitely be traveling on the toll roads - make sure you have plenty of quarters...
Douglas


----------



## billm26 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Keyless start button parts (PanEuropean)*

I will be there too. I live in the area and will just be stopping by to meet and greet Saturday morning. I will have my 16 year old son and my camera with me. This is an awesome board!
Thanks
Bill


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello everyone. I just joined the Forum today. I have been reading it for a few months but I just saw this thread today. I live in Chicago and I own a 2004 w12. I have been wanting to install the keyless start on it, but haven't had the time to figure it out. 
Does anyone know how I can get the parts by tomorrow so that I can partake in this event? I will be there anyways and I also live across the street from Pizzeria you all are eating at on Saturday.
Hopefully someone can help. 
-David


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W12Dave)*

David,
I don't think I'd be able to acquire the parts by Saturday, but give Jim in parts at Liberty (847-680-8000) a call & see if by chance he has a set he can send with Bill tomorrow.
Even if you can't get the parts, I hope you'll be able to come up anyway. Once you've seen it done, it's a lot easier to do. 
And, if you decide not to come up, then can we phone you ahead of time to slip the maitre'd a $20 to hold a table for us when we get there?


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

While you're at it, how about slipping a parking lot attendant $100 to find a place to park about 15 Phaetons on a Saturday night!
I'll have sausage and cheese deepdish with a salad, please.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a handicapped tag, so at least one black Phaeton with Canadian plates is going to be by the front door...
~PC


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry PC...I've got one too... and know a quicker route.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_While you're at it, how about slipping a parking lot attendant $100 to find a place to park about 15 Phaetons on a Saturday night!

That's a piece of cake, actually. There's a garage about a block and a half away.
As for the pizza, I can't find an on-line menu, but there's some big honking thing with everything on it and fresh tomatoes on top! YUM!


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll make it there on Saturday. And I can also reserve a table. It will have to be way ahead of time anyways with the amount of people in the group and how busy the Pizzeria is. As for the Phaeton parking lot, it would be pretty interesting to see that many of them in one lot...but everyone's probably going to have to park in the parking garage across the street.
Out of curiosity...anyone else have an Antibes Blue Phaeton?


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

Actually, I think we all should park in front of the Bentley dealership right down the street.


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

Also, I'll scan the menu in if I can't find it online. This way everyone can give me their order and I'll place it when I get there. If you don't order beforehand, it will take a VERY long time.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W12Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W12Dave* »_Actually, I think we all should park in front of the Bentley dealership right down the street.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W12Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W12Dave* »_Out of curiosity...anyone else have an Antibes Blue Phaeton?

Gobuster does, but he said he's leaving it in Miramar. Something about not fitting in the overhead bin.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W12Dave* »_Also, I'll scan the menu in if I can't find it online. This way everyone can give me their order and I'll place it when I get there. If you don't order beforehand, it will take a VERY long time.


Wow! Another David on the forum! I arrived this afternoon at 12:30 P.M. local time with no problems. The nav system was awesome. It didn't miss a thing. I would have really struggled negotiating the city without it. I'm spoiled now.
I actually had a Premiere W12 come up from behind me right in the middle of downtown Chicago. He passed me to my left and we both knew we just had to exchange a nod. It is the first time I've ever passed (or been passed) by another Phaeton. The car really is handsome going down the road. I never see one in motion.
Looking forward to all the new friends and the activities.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
I'm in Auburn Hills right now (5:00 PM local time), will be picking up PC in about 15 minutes, then departing for Chicago. ETA 11:00 PM local time Chicago.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I was wondering where the heck you were since I saw a post made by you just a short time ago. You guys have fun







I only saw one other Phaeton outside and I knew it wasn't yours.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I'm betting somebody will check in from the GTG. Maybe progress can be made towards enhancing the paddle shifter mod to work while in 'D' or 'S' mode? Enjoy the day and the pizza later tonight!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Sure has been quiet - do you think they could be modding a Phaeton?










_Modified by Paldi at 9:53 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## mkerr (Dec 12, 2005)

Greetings from the get together!

I had to leave early, but I can report that there was plenty of modding going on. We had a VAG-com 101 from Michael (paneuropean, who I hereby nominate as the official and exalted leader of our cult), and there were at least two keyless start mods underway when I left. Dont have much to report on the paddle shifter question, but I can report that Chris Bellios did yeomans duty for me personally doing a VAG-com so I could get out of there in time for a meeting in the city at two.
I have one followup to deposit -- Phaetonchix mentioned there was a way to convert the voice of the nav system to a british english system -- I assume with accent. That sounds cool to me, and more info is welcome.
All-in-all, a wonderful day. I'm now trying to clear things up so I can join the folks for some deep dish downtown.
Oh, for those wondering, there were at least 16 phaetons assembled this morning, with more people expected. Quite the sight!


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

It's been quite an experience for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif At the shop at 9:00 and there was coffee, bagels, and pastries baked by a certain member of this Forum that were unbelievable! Large cookies had the VW emblem out of frosting. I hope someone took a picture of them to post.
Soon there were about $2,000,000 dollars worth of Phaetons (MSRP) sitting in front of the shop. Lots of silver and black but some color combinations I have never seen, like Antibes Blue and Sonnen Beige. Also the Silver that seems to look different colors in different lighting. Fred, there were at least two Luna's also.
Michael, Chris, and the middle of Alabama tooth carpenter (David)started doing mods and PC took four guys at a time in a car and went through the entire infotainment and navigation systems. Keyless starts, lowering of vehicles, and ridding the annoying chimes seemed to be the most prevalent of the mods. Lunch was brought in of fried chicken, and all the fixin's along with beverages. SlingshotMotorSport were great hosts and any business we can send their way will help show our appreciation. I left about 3:30 but they were still going strong. Dinner tonight in downtown Chicago and more workshop available tomorrow after breakfast. Lots of pictures were taken and I would imagine they will be posted soon. I hope I didn't miss anyone else who contibuted to make this GTG such a success on relatively short notice. My hat is off to all!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

That paddle shifter mod is starting to call my name, maybe do it at the NE GTG or sooner. 
Glad you are all having a great time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

*Tales from the front (the Chicago GTG)*

This was my second GTG and even more exhilirating than the first in Auburn Hills. First, late last April we were up to our, well you know, in snow. This February, in Chicago, weather......not too bad. It was a little cold outside, but inside Slingshot Motor Sports it was hot!
Cars getting Vag COMmed. At least 3 new colors I've never seen before. The Papillion was incredible. Two cars getting keyless start. Mine was one of them. As soon as we pulled it into the huge garage, even before Chris delivered the goodies from Panera Bread and the Kitchen of Chez Bellios, W126 (Brent), DCowan699 (Dave), and Gobuster (Rob) swarmed over my car. Let me tell you, installing the keyless start is a challenge both mentally and physically. It is not an easy task. At times I got tired just watching. But....think of it....I had three people, (two Dentists and a Mechanical Engineer) all three of whom had installed keyless on their own cars, working on mine. They were amazing. When you pull up the carpet, you see some of the hidden quality of the Phaeton. But, you also have to hold it up while you thread and join wires. The most unusual "tool" ever to be used to help in this task was a wooden shoe tree. Yup, a shoe tree. 
But I digress. Dental tools,glue, torx, 10mm for the battery, phillips heads, pliers, PAINT, bagel oops that was for breakfast...but you get the idea. Three guys in a frenzy and seriously...working hard,for hours.
WHile they were working mine they were going back and forth to another. All the while, Michael was lowering cars like crazy. VAG COM in hand it was like an assembly line. Except, he was not only doing the mods, he was teaching the process. Constant work. One after another.
During the day, I tried playing "Stump the Band" with Michael. Can't be done. "Michael, what is this electrical plug hanging down above the accessory Battery?" "Well, the cars come across the pond totally dead with this cable, blah blah blah blah. Then, when they get to the dealership the unplug the cable and PUMP THE BRAKES FOUR TIMES, etc, etc, " Who in the hell knows that stuff? Michael. Unbelievable.
Anyway, back to keyless start. After several hours of removing seats, trim, wood, moulding, fittings, carpeting, shift knobs, etc, and after doing some filing, grinding, taping, and glueing, my car is back together again,and, it's dead. I mean totally dead. So dead that you can't even remove the key from the ignition. I don't mean that it is just balky, The damn thing just won't come out. Won't start the car..won't come out. My car has gone into hibernation and won't wake up. The three guys are kind of shattered. Am I worried. Not a bit. Why, well first of all these three are VERY competent. Secondly, there is this, this, this, masked man and his sidekick Tonto. Michael and Chris kick in. They add a paper clip to the tool bin, wrestle with the car a bit, do a little meditation, call in the "mechanical three" and fix the problem. Final solution, I have keyless start and it is sooooo sweet. 
Afterwards, Michael VAG COMs all the faults out of my car, turns off my DRL's (In Auburn Hills he had fixed the other annoyances. And lastly, he installs and automatic toothbrush in the steering wheel (Just kidding. I said that the make the dentists happy). 
Now, I gotta say, the "mechanical three" seemed a little worried with the key thing. The other keyless start was having some problems too. Was I worried? Not in the least. I had them, Michael, Chris, and...a German speaking, affable engineer from VW in the on deck circle. Obviously, everything turned out well.
All day the "mechanical three", Michael, Chris, the VW Guy, and Phaeton Chix were there, hovering, working, analyzing, suggesting, fixing, changing, having fun, joking, laughing, eating, and generally just having a good time like everyone else. 
I know this is a long and rambling post. But I need to formally thank Brent, Dave, Rob, Michael, Chris and all for all their hard work and a very enjoyable and scintillating day. If you haven't been to a GTG, go to the next one. Make sure Phaeton CHix is there too. She probably knows more features about the Phaeton than anyone. I promise you, the Phaeton people you meet will be some of the best. No pretentions, very approchable and friendly. You'll have fun and come away smarter and have an even greater appreciation of this incredible car.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Well said, George. How about the pizza, or did all that work wear you out?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

We're tired but had a great day. Thanks to Rob, Brent, and Michael for helping me with the two keyless starts we did for George and Jack. The keyless starts installations went like clock work. Later, snowy weather and heavy traffic and being exhausted didn't hamper us from going 20 miles into downtown Chicago for some great pizza pie. Thanks goes to Chris for being such a wonderful host. 
We hope to get Ed's keyless start in tomorrow. Whether or not I can stay that long ...I'm not sure. 
All in all, this has to be top ratings for a GTG. Gonna be tough to beat.
P.S. My keyless entry failed to work this evening and then it dawned on me that I had two other folks riding with me to the pizza place that had other Phaeton keys with them. Apparently my car couldn't figure out which key to obey








I actually for the first time had to insert my key into the door (Oh woe is me)


_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:16 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_My keyless entry failed to work this evening and then it dawned on me that I had two other folks riding with me to the pizza place that had other Phaeton keys with them. Apparently my car couldn't figure out which key to obey...

That is seriously funny. My guess is that the Kesey unit became seriously confused, and just packed it in for the day. Or, maybe it had heard what happened to all the other Kesey* units you guys worked on today, and became frozen with fear.

_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_...I had them, Michael, Chris, and...a German speaking, affable engineer from VW in the on deck circle.

Flemish and French speaking, too. The Belgians learned long ago that it is very useful to also speak German, because the Germans often visit Belgium, _en masse_, with very little notice...








----------------------
So far, it has been an awesome GTG, and a ton of fun. What is best of all is that so many owners now have serious expertise about many of the systems on the car. Just about everyone who visited had a battery maintainer. David, Brent and Rob headed up the start button team, and trained others at the same time. About 6 new owners now know how to perform diagnostic scans and do preliminary interpretation of results for the purpose of developing a rational, effective troubleshooting plan. When I ran into trouble doing a particularly difficult suspension adaptation - the controller just wouldn't accept the measurements - Bob came by and whispered a tip in my ear that got me back on the yellow brick road to happiness, and allowed us to overcome a problem that had been perplexing several of us for over an hour.
We're 'green and growing', and having a lot of fun doing it. It was an honour to have a real Phaeton expert from Europe (who is on loan to VW of America as the team leader for Phaeton technical support) attend our GTG and share his knowledge, his experience, and his enthusiasm with us.
Michael
*** Here's something neat I just learned: Kesey is an abbreviation for the industry term '*K*eyless *E*ntry, *S*tart, and *E*xit S*y*stem'. I always thought that there was a guy or girl out there called Kesey that invented the thing...


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I like the look of the rims on the silver phaeton facing door number seven. Do you have any closer pictures and can somebody identify them for me? Thank you.
Edit: I think they are these rims I found on eBay. Unfortunately, I don't think 20's would work where I drive as the roads are less than perfect. I'd like to see a nice shot of that car though ...
20 x 8.5 Wheels Rims VW Volkswagon Phaeton 


_Modified by pretendcto at 7:50 AM 2-12-2006_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

Yes. They look very close to that but are aftermarket wheels. If you like them in the pictures, you'll love them in real life. I too had a fit over them. Those are 20" wheels. Personally, I am looking for a softer ride so I would be looking at 18" or 19" wheels with a taller sidewall.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for posting the pics of the GTG. Please post as many as you can. It would be nice to be able to put some faces with the names on here.
I'm thinking its time for a "Down South GTG!"


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

They are the ones you found on Ebay.. I just bought them at at different source. Enkei brand of wheels. Although I only have summer tires on them, they should work great with winter tires. IM me and I'll tell you the prices and sources. I'm really glad you discovered them for me in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (pirateat50)*

Great pictures. It looks like I missed a great time! Love to see more of the pictures when they get posted. I know there are more to come!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

I just have to confirm what a comfortable seat is in the Phaeton. I never get a sore rear-end or a sore back after traveling long hours in this awesome car. It was sweet in north Indiana today. I got in a line of cars that had radar detectors and we must have gone 100 miles at a speed of nearly 100 mph all the way. The car is just sweet at those speeds.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I hope everybody had a great time at the GTG in Chicago this weekend! There are many of us (I'm sure) that would have liked to be part of the festivities but just couldn't make it .... thanks for the reports and the pics!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (pretendcto)*

I'm hooked on GTGs. It is truly an honor to meet all the fellow Phaeton owners. We are a member of such a great group of folks who have a common passion for such a fine and exclusive automobile. The owners seem to be so positive and helpful and all of the people I've met so far are pleasant getting to know.
Thanks again to Chris for such a well organized GTG.


----------



## billm26 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Chicago GTG Pictures*

I don't know how to post them yet. Here is the link to my Kodak photogallery until I can figure it out.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/Sh...73303


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Just got in from the GTG, Chicago, kissed my wife and dog and said I have to check the forum. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM, OK!
What a great time, what a class act and what an opportunity to learn about this magnificent car. To see more Phaetons in one place than I've ever seen, is just beyond words. To see them driving in a line and to be a part of it, well let's just say you had to be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Special thanks to Chris from the hot coffee to holding me hostage, ( major guilt trip) along with Eve, and forcing me to go out for pizza. With Kim's drugs and the beer, it was all good.








I wish we could have gone a few more days. So much to do and so little time. But time well spent.
Thanks again to Chris, Michael, Eve, Rob, David (my second favorite dentist) and all the new comrades I met. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## viscount (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Great to meet you, and the others too! Thanks to Chris for putting it together. Its a unique and special experience to share some time with people who love this car and a great learning experience too. 
We didn't get to the keyless today on my car, but covered quite a few things I wanted to look at- Michael is really a wizard...I knew this car was a real monument of engineering, but looking at some particulars really was amazing. Thanks again to all whom I met, it was a real pleasure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers
Ed.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Chicago GTG Pictures (billm26)*

Great job with the camera. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your photos really captured the spirit of the GTG on Saturday. The camera doesn't lie...the Phaeton is a sleek looking sedan...and I need to join Weight Watchers!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Chicago GTG Pictures (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_the Phaeton is a sleek looking sedan...and I need to join Weight Watchers!









All I can say is "ditto".







Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off the the gym I go...


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm home at last, safe & sound. Spoiled me, riding in to the event with the uber Phaeton guru himself. The way back to Detroit was special too. One nasty white out, but with my faithful "chauffeur" behind the wheel (Thank you George!) a wonderful and fast ride home. We saw two west bound Phaetons on our way back to the Detroit area on I-94 near Kalamzoo, both black, one a V8, the other a Premier Edition. George commented he never sees other Phaetons on the road...then there was the manf. plated A6 3.0 TDI...he stared at us, we stared at him...
Big kudos to Michael and Chris for an outstanding event. Fantastic turnout, good food, great people. To watch two dentists and a ME dismantle a Phaeton in nothing flat...amazing! At the peak of the day, the parking lot had 17 Phaetons and two new GTI's. DSG...yummy...
And for those of you that thought this was all high tech...someone had a blown sidewall, so we also did "how to change a Phaeton's tire w/o calling VW Road Side Assistance" 101.
Once I work off the deep dish Due pizza and Chez Chris cookies its off to Dresden for our first of hopefully many trips to the Transparent Factory. 
Once again thank you to everyone that participated. The Phaeton is a very special car, but Phaeton owners are some of the most fantastic people I've every had the opportunity to hang out with...4 at a time, in the back seat...LOL!
See you all in New England in the fall. So far, Chris, Dave C and Michael have not missed a single GTG, let's see if they can go 4 for 4...
~PC




_Modified by PhaetonChix at 9:57 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

My photos:
http://squidcar.com/siteimages....html


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Four Speed Fox)*

Nice pics FSF...I see a "party hat"....
~PC


----------



## W12Dave (Feb 10, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who I met this weekend. I learned a lot this weekend from everyone. Also thank you Chris for getting rid of those annoying chimes and lowering my car. 
I look forward to meeting everyone again.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (W12Dave)*

Like everyone else, I had a great time at the GTG. Great cars, great friends and a wonderful group to be with. Can't wait till Dresden! 
Here are a few photos from my collection:
The Phaeton convoy








The Maestro instructs a rapt audience








Hard at work








George's lovely W12








Phaeton at Auto Show









Thanks to everyone who helped put on the GTG, it's hard work and your efforts are appreciated. I went to the Chicago Auto Show on Sunday before flying home. Seems like half the people in Chicago had the same idea and it was packed. Indeed, as the photo's show, there was a Phaeton there. I asked the young man attending to it where I could buy one, he said "any VW dealer"! Yeah, right! Told him about our 17 Phaeton GTG and nearly blew him away. GTG's rule!
Rob



_Modified by Gobuster at 2:09 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Rob,
Thanks for posting the pic of the Phaetons driving over to the shop. I'm sure several of the people we passed thought some celebrity was in town. Too bad you did not get the face of the M45 driver that saw us all pull out of the hotel; I thought his head was going to swivel off a la Linda Blair in the Exercist. 
~PC


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

PC,
Sorry I missed that one! It was great to finally get to meet you.
Rob


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Terrific pictures Rob. Also loved the ones of your "truck". I didn't realize how many tiles you carried!


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Curious to know what or why they had a Phaeton at the auto show. It would have been iteresting to have engaged the VW folks there in a discussion about the car. I assume that the reps were just hired guns and probably didn't work for VW.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

You guys that had cameras, please post more pics. I need to convince my wife I was really in Chicago. Ok, I just want to see, maybe, my mug on-line.







More shots of what the car looks like in pieces while installing the start button. I remember thinking the first time, will this all go back together. Great cars come apart well and go back together even better. 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (W126C)*

Here's a few more:


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

Brent, you know good and well we weren't there!! Who are you fooling?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

Brent,
Michael posted a couple pic of you; one talking to Rob, SMOKING, walking through the parking lot, another in the lot chatting with Doug...and if you zoom in on the plates, you can pick out your Phaeton....
~PC


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

What a great GTG!! I really enjoyed meeting everyone - it is nice to finally put faces with some of the names on the board. I would like to thank everyone instrumental in coordinating the GTG - especially Chris B. I know he put in quite a bit of work to pull this off. It was quite nice to see everyone come together and function as a team - We had two teams of start button installers... and some great technical presentations by Michael.
And what cool cookies.... with the VW Emblem in frosting! 
Thanks again to everyone. What a wonderful group of people!








P.S. This photo is from billm26... Nice photo Bill!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Thanks to everyone!*

I just wanted to "chine" in and say how honored I was to have such a wonderful turnout at the Phaeton Owners' Get Together this weekend. I know it's about the car, but the turnout was fantastic and I wasn't left with a whole bunch of cookies to dispose of.
We had a great time working on vehicles in a warm, expansive environment thanks to http://www.slingshotmotorsport.com, Steve and CJ!
My day started Saturday leading a procession of Phaetons from our hotel to the shop. My amusement at people's reactions paled in comparison to how I felt once there. You couldn't swing a cat without hitting a Phaeton! It was a beautiful site to behold!








(Can you spot the fox amongst the chickens???)
























The showstopper had to be Chris W's Papillion Silver Phaeton. Having never seen one in person, I was very excited to see it in the lot. I tried to capture the beauty and depth of this paint, but the photos don't do it justice.
















A Phaeton gathering of this nature attracted tons of attention. We saw countless people stopping by or slowing down to take a photo or have a closer look. Of course, this attracted all types.








Once inside, Michael was busy VAG-COMming anything that would sit still long enough. And, following the mantra of "Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day, teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime," he ensured that as much knowledge as possible transferred from one brain to another, explaining each and every step of the way.
































Meanwhile, our intrepid installation team were busy with precision efficiency making sure lucky Owners would no longer have to be burdened with the task of inserting key into slot and turning in order to fire up their chariots.








(Mrs. Brent: Note your husband's participation.







)








Even Phaetons require a helping hand once in a while, and we had one that needed to be moved mid-stream to allow access to another car.








Thankfully we had muscle.








And the backing of the Local #899 Local Phaeton Movers' Union.








While there was a light dusting of snow, there were few flakes and two 2006 GTIs for the sampling, courtesy of Bill Barnickel and his intrepid Phaeton Technician of http://www.libertyautoplaza.com. Even PC, a dyed in the wool manual transmission enthusiast, was excited about the DSG transmission available in these cars.








Later that evening, exhausted, we caravaned to dinner at Pizzeria Due in the heart of Chicago. While I'm sure there was much carping by those not used to Chicago's 24-hour rush hour traffic patterns, all agreed it was well worth the effort in the end.








Pizza was consumed, beverages drunk and Phaeton Widows reunited with their husbands.








And major kudos for Mrs. Dr. David for allowing her husband to not only drag her up from the Alabama warmth (even though they had more snow than we did this past weekend), but allow him to come up and putz around with cars _on their anniversary_! A true Phaeton Widow Trooper if there ever was one!
Exausted, we went home and reconvened on Sunday for follow-up work. The Diplomatic Entourage was back in full force!








And, my lowly Passat B6 was giddy with excitement over being able to spend some time with his big brother.
















In an on-going experiment, we attempted to install paddle shifters in a vehicle with a six-speed automatic to find out whether operation while in "D" is possible.








While prelimiary results were not satisfactory, the work is ongoing.
At the end, Michael spend some quality time underhood going over various items and putting right a few things left wrong at the last service. 
















At the end of the day, it proved to be a rewarding experience, allowing me to make new friends and see old ones again! 
We'll look forward to an even greater turnout at the next Chicago GTG and I hope to see as many as possible in Dresden and at the New England GTG later this year!



_Modified by chrisj428 at 9:56 AM 2-14-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Thanks to everyone! (chrisj428)*

Thanks for all the pics Chris!


----------



## SilverFlash (Jun 20, 1999)

*Re: (W12Dave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W12Dave* »_Actually, I think we all should park in front of the Bentley dealership right down the street. 

That would have been great. I live a block away from the dealership and have gone in several times (twice during closed private parties) and always ask "why is the Continental GT (now Flying Spur as well) so much more than the Phaeton?" They usually dismiss the question by saying it's a VW, blah, blah, blah.
One time they had a W12 dirctly in front of the dealership which was for sale and I said let's go out and compare the interiors--he really dismissed me that time and asked I was going to purchase either one--very arrogant sales people at Luxury Motors.
Anyway, nice Phaeton forum you all have put together here. I've been a member of the Vortex since it's inception and pop in to the Pheaton forum as I really like the car.
Glad you all had a great GTG in the Chitown area


----------

